# Deck Inspection. (By Fox)



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2020)

*Deck Inspection *(By Fox)



I showed you guys our Fox Family a couple weeks ago. We’ve hardly seen them since that day, except for a little trot across the back your now & then.
However the one Pup payed us a visit a few mornings ago.

Mrs Bear keeps an old Dog Dish under the Hummingbird feeder that's on the wall next to the sliding glass patio door, because the feeder leaks & she doesn’t like it dripping on her Deck.
So there was the Fox Pup drinking out of the Dog Dish. (Sugar Water from Feeder)
Then Smokey (our Cat) saw him, and looked out the window at the Fox.
They were nose to nose & Smokey scared him away.
He just ran down the steps & didn’t run far, and came back in a few minutes.
I got my camera & snapped a few Pics real quick, as best I could of the moving target.

Figured You guys would enjoy the Pics, so here they are.


Bear


Fox Pup at the top of the steps, looking around:







Trotting across the Deck:






Sneaking over to the Dog Dish, beside the Patio Door:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2020)

shoebe
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 11, 2020)

My friend here in Middle TN.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 11, 2020)

nice pics bear, one way to get rid of mice is to get yourself a fox!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## gary s (Jun 11, 2020)

awh   that's cute, every once in a while i'll see a Fox around here but not to often

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2020)

Awesome pics !


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 11, 2020)

They are fun to watch. . .


----------



## old sarge (Jun 11, 2020)

God bless the critters!  Thanks for sharing Bear!


----------



## FishAndBeer (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks for the pics bear... You have a beautiful deck/yard! 

 6GRILLZNTN
 awesome pic man!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.  Nice to see.  We only see some geese once in a while in our neighborhood.  
Oh and plenty of deer, but those are on the roadways and highways.  
Mike


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 11, 2020)

Cool pics! Thanks for sharing,  always love looking at wildlife,  even better when it's on your deck

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 11, 2020)

I live in town, but across the street from the industrial zone (scrap yard is a block away).
I used to see fox that called the scrap yard home. Not sure if they are still there.
I'm tired of the white tailed rats that roam the neighborhood.  Forgot to plug in the electric fence around the garden last night after mowing grass.  They topped a few tomatoe and pepper plants that are close to the edge


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 12, 2020)

Really nice pictures John, and a beautiful deck to sit and enjoy the view from. I haven't seen any foxes in AZ yet, just a couple of coyotes, nothing can get into my backyard anyway. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice photos always great to catch wild life in action.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 12, 2020)

Amazing pictures. That’s so damn cool.


----------



## Braz (Jun 12, 2020)

Way cool. Our little terrier(ist) would go absolutely bananas if she saw one of those on our deck.


----------



## tander28 (Jun 12, 2020)

Really cool pictures, and gotta agree, great looking deck and yard!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 12, 2020)

tander28 said:


> great looking deck and yard!


Yup , there's a story on the bench too .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> nice pics bear, one way to get rid of mice is to get yourself a fox!!



Thank You Jim!!
I'd like him to sneak around on my front porch, where the damn mice are.
We also have out garage door open all day, every day, and that's where the mice create Havoc!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




5GRILLZNTN said:


> My friend here in Middle TN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Yeah---That's a Beauty!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 12, 2020)

That PA fox looks like he just got home from the groomer . I used to show German Shepherds , those first 2 picks ,,, stands and moves like a show dog !



 6GRILLZNTN
  that's a great pic too . Thanks .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Thanks for sharing guys!



Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gary s said:


> awh   that's cute, every once in a while i'll see a Fox around here but not to often
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
WE don't often get to see foxes either, and even more rare is a Coyote, but this Fox family has given us a lot of fun watching them.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Awesome pics !



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Winterrider said:


> They are fun to watch. . .



Thank You Rider!!
Turkeys are fun to watch too. Had about 30 of them come through here last week, but they went into the woods before I got my camera out.
Had one cleaning up under my Bird Feeder a couple days ago. Hoping she stays clear of the Foxes!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2020)

old sarge said:


> God bless the critters!  Thanks for sharing Bear!



Thank You Sarge!!
That one little guy is getting a little too friendly.
Mrs Bear tossed some stale bread out, like she always does for the Birds.
About 15 minutes later he showed up, and ate every last piece.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




FishAndBeer said:


> Thanks for the pics bear... You have a beautiful deck/yard!



Thank You Mark!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Cool pics! Thanks for sharing,  always love looking at wildlife,  even better when it's on your deck
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
LOL---I never expected him to come up on the Deck!!

Bear




MJB05615 said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Nice to see.  We only see some geese once in a while in our neighborhood.
> Oh and plenty of deer, but those are on the roadways and highways.
> Mike



Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I live in town, but across the street from the industrial zone (scrap yard is a block away).
> I used to see fox that called the scrap yard home. Not sure if they are still there.
> I'm tired of the white tailed rats that roam the neighborhood.  Forgot to plug in the electric fence around the garden last night after mowing grass.  They topped a few tomatoe and pepper plants that are close to the edge



Thank You!!
I once had one of my Tomato plants up against my house, with a Tomato cage around it. The deer trimmed the whole thing right down to the cage. It looked like somebody used a Hedge clipper on it!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



sawhorseray said:


> Really nice pictures John, and a beautiful deck to sit and enjoy the view from. I haven't seen any foxes in AZ yet, just a couple of coyotes, nothing can get into my backyard anyway. RAY



Thank You Ray!!
They don't want to mess with Bob!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice photos always great to catch wild life in action.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Steve H said:


> Nice shots!



Thank You Steve!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Amazing pictures. That’s so damn cool.




Thank You!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2020)

Braz said:


> Way cool. Our little terrier(ist) would go absolutely bananas if she saw one of those on our deck.




Thank You Braz!!
Yup---Dogs & Foxes don't usually get along too good!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Really cool pictures, and gotta agree, great looking deck and yard!




Thank You Tander!!
Appreciate the Compliments.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That PA fox looks like he just got home from the groomer . I used to show German Shepherds , those first 2 picks ,,, stands and moves like a show dog !



LOL---Yup---He's a Show-Fox!!
He's pretty skinny too!
Probably because we only had 2 rabbits here, before the Fox Family moved in.

Bear


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 15, 2020)

Awesome....

JC likes....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Awesome....
> 
> JC likes....




Thank You JC !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2020)

jaxgatorz
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2020)

WaterRat
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2020)

Devo1
 ---Thank You for the Like, Devo1 !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2020)

Johnny Ray
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Braz!!
> Yup---Dogs & Foxes don't usually get along too good!
> 
> Bear


Sometimes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> Sometimes.
> View attachment 449768



LOL---That's not real, but neither is that "Mean Bear" in the Background!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2020)

Nshamy
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2020)

P
 Phil0219
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

